# where are the crappies?



## dogdigger

i am jsut wondering where i can go to catch some crappies or some bluegill. i am craving some pan fish. :beer: can you get wax worms up here at all? i havent seen them anywhere, thats what we always use back home for bluegill.

mark


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

The closest place to home for you that I'm aware of is Brewer Lake, west of Argusville.

If you can't find wax worms, pick up some Berkley "Gulp" maggots. I'm sure they'll work just as well.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

The shallows along Casselton Reservoir also have an abundance of blues and crappies, but most are pretty small.


----------



## mallardhunter

The crappies are bitting down here in SD. I always fish Richmond Lake by Aberdeen and that has been hot this last week. The spot to go is the North Bridge.


----------



## smalls

DD, Larimore dam has a fair amount of bluegill.


----------



## MSG Rude

SW,

I didn't know you went out that way too. Ever been to Dead Colt Creek in Lisbon?


----------



## Southwest Fisher

SFC,

My old lady and I go play w/ the crappies at Cass sometimes when we're short on time. I bought her an ultra-lite so it makes those little smallies and craps feel like 6lb Walleyes! At least we used to go there until we got into that Lake you told me about - now that's the only place she wants to go! And after the two 3 1/2 pound Largemouths she got last night, I don't think she'll want to stop!
I've been meaning for two months now to get to Dead Colt, but scheduling keeps going to hell. Why don't you let me know next time you go that way? I've heard it can be a hell of a lotta fun when they're on.


----------

